# Angeln Schweiz Aargau



## Downbeat (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich war letztes Jahr schon 2 mal in der Schweiz um Rheinfelden herum. Wie sieht es da mit Angelvorschriften aus? Habe gehört das es einige komplett freie Gewässer und Gewässer-Tagesscheine sowie Kantonsscheine gibt. Aber genau blicke ich da nicht durch.
Kann mich eventuell jemand aufklären?


----------



## cjk (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln Schweiz Aargau*

Hey,

vermutlich hast du es dir ja schon selber beantwortet, aber ich schreibs trotzdem mal, damit Leute, die das suchen, Infos finden.

Es gilt prinzipiell: in der Schweiz braucht man das Sana oder das Sportfischer-Brevent, nähere Infos dazu gibts auf beim Netzwerk Anglerausbildung. Der deutschen Angelausweis wird anerkannt, man kann sein Prüfungsergebnis an das Netzwerk schicken und kriegt dann ein Sana. Je nach Kanton reicht es auch, den dt. Fischereischein vorzuweisen.

Dann gibt es das sog. Freiangelrecht. Das erlaubt das Angeln bestimmten Gewässern mit einer(!) Rute und Pose ohne Sana oder sonstige Nachweise. Das gilt hauptsächlich an den grossen Mittelland-Seen, etwa dem Zürisee oder dem Bodensee. Im Zweifelsfall hilft eine schnelle Suche bei Google. Wichtig ist auch: das Fischen mit Kunstködern ist beim Freiangelrecht auch verboten.

Dann gibt es ein weiteres Konstrukt, dass auch unter Freiangelrecht läuft, aber anders angewandt wird: in der Schweiz sind die meisten Gewässer durch Vereine verwaltet, die idR nur Tageskarten oder maximal Wochenkarten herausgeben. Weil aber man niemandem zwingen wollte, in einen Verein einzutreten, kann man an vielen Strecken angeln ohne Patent des Vereins, allerdings muss man dann ein Patent bei einem der Ämter kaufen, in der Region Rheinfelden wäre das z. B. das Bürgeramt Rheinfelden. Kostet etwa 50CHF. Damit ist dann das Angeln ohne Kunstköder an vielen Gewässern erlaubt, etwa auch am Rhein zwischen Rheinfelden und Stein.

Zuletzt darf ein Verein auch Patente mit unter einem Monat Gültigkeit an Leute vergeben, die kein SaNa vorweisen können. Hier wird eine Belehrung mitgegeben, die den Sana ersetzt. Ich kenne allerdings keinen Verein, der das macht.

Kurz: am besten wäre es, wenn man sich den SaNa besorgt (ist ja nur eine Formalität) und sich dann beim örtlichen Fischereiverein ein Wochenpatent oder so kauft, für den Bereich Rheinfelden kriegt man sie z. B. beim Angel- und Waffenladen in Wallbach.

Achtung: das Angeln mit Widerhaken ist in der Schweiz prinzipiell verboten, es gibt nur ein paar Wenige Ausnahmen in den innerschweizerischen Kantonen!


----------

